# Frage zu onboard Dual-LAN

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Mainboard mit 2 Anschlüssen für LAN.

LAN1 und LAN2, jeweils mit 1000 MBit/s.

Die Frage ist nun, wie man so etwas richtig konfiguriert, so dass beide NICs gleichzeitig verwendet werden und vor allem auch die Last gleichmäßig verteilt wird?

----------

## Max Steel

such mal nach loadbalancing. Selbst habe ich davon noch nicht gebrauch gemacht, aber das wäre ein Anfang.

denkbar wäre auch ein Konstrukt mit einer bridge... (da du ja beide im selben LAN hängen haben würdest)

----------

## 3PO

Ich glaube, dass ich gefunden habe, was ich gesucht habe.  :Wink: 

--> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Setup_Bonded_ethernet_adapters

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das was du suchst ist Bonding. Da hast du recht.

Ich hoffe aber du wilst das nicht an nem 5 Port Heimswitch machen. Der Switch der hinten dran hängt muss das auch können. Sonst baust du ganz schnell einen Loop und es geht garnichts mehr. Wenn du keinen Managebaren Switch hast, vergiss es ganz schnell wieder.

Sebastian

----------

## papahuhn

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Das was du suchst ist Bonding. Da hast du recht.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber du wilst das nicht an nem 5 Port Heimswitch machen. Der Switch der hinten dran hängt muss das auch können. Sonst baust du ganz schnell einen Loop und es geht garnichts mehr. Wenn du keinen Managebaren Switch hast, vergiss es ganz schnell wieder.
> ...

 

Das kommt auf den Bonding-Modus an. Wenn Quell-MAC-Adressen immer an dem gleichen physischen Switchport auftreten, können auch gewöhnliche Switches genutzt werden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Das kommt auf den Bonding-Modus an. Wenn Quell-MAC-Adressen immer an dem gleichen physischen Switchport auftreten, können auch gewöhnliche Switches genutzt werden.

 

balance-alb oder balance-tlb fällt mir da spontan ein. Das Erste haben wir hier auch im Einsatz und da gehen die Netzwerkkabel sogar an unterschiedliche Switche. Siehe auch /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt

MfG. Stefan

----------

